# Hunting afternoon vs. morning



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

I was thinking of going out tomorrow afternoon instead of Sat morning, wondering what you guys think of the benefits of it. I know i will prolly not see as many right away, but as they start moving for the night out of the corn how do you think i would do. No dog, but saw lots of birds last weekend. Also thinking that if i hit it fri instead of sat, the birds will not have seen a whole lot of pressure during the week, which may help since i do not have a dog. What do you guys think??


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You're success will be later when they birds are near the road picking gravel. If you find a piece of property that isn't posted or if you talk to some landowners and let them know what you will be doing they don't mind as long as you are safe!

When we "road hunt" we drive around looking. Then we flush them (w/o our dogs) into an area of cover. Then we hunt them. I don't like to slam on the breaks, jump out, and blast! It just seems to hillbilly-ish for me and unsafe as well. If you flush them first, you have time to make sure no one is near and no occupied farmsteads could be in the line of fire.

Have fun!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Was out this last weekend and found, and saw, quite a few birds heading to the sunflowers an hour to a 1/2 hour before sunset. Maybe drive along some section lines next to uncut sunflowers, or better yet, walk the cover next to the field. I have to think you would get some shooting. Only problem is if you knock the bird down in the flowers.... They can be tough to find if you wing em'... then again they can be tough to find if you wing them under any circumstances, even with a dog sometimes! Good luck!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you guys imagine what the hunting will be like when/if the sunflowers come off! I was (probably shouldn't have been) amazed at the shear number of birds in the flowers.

Hey farmers/landowners, I'll help ya drive truck to get them crops off when they're ready! Even if you don't let us hunt it, it will move the birds to huntable land!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep, hunting during the week is just as bad. Spent the last 2 weeks hunting, and seen just as many hunters during the weekdays as the weeekends. Nice try.

Waterfowl is just the same.


----------

